# Where's the best place to trailer shop?



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

I've always borrowed other people's trailers or caught a ride, and I'm currently saving up to get a nice little trailer myself. However my boyfriend is currently looking for a two horse bumper pull. He's willing to pay up to $5000 and I've been looking around on a few sites but was just wondering where everyone else looks when trailer shopping? We live in Louisiana btw if anyone knows someone in the area who's selling. 

Also, I know I probably shouldn't have a real hard time finding one for that price but im a bit busy right now with other things and can't look as hard as I like.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We found both of our trailers through Horse Trailer World.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Craig's List and Facebook has a lot of used trailers. If you belong to facebook search trailers and Louisiana


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I bought our first trailer from a friend. Second trailer off of Craigslist 3 hours away.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like to go to a big equine event to shop and learn about the different makes and also get an idea of pricing. Our last 3 we've bought from the same dealer because we've done enough homework to know he's treating us right. We did our shopping at Congress where they have reps from about every make of horse trailer there is. Maybe ask around your horse community to see if/when you have a large show that has lots of vendors or an Equine Affaire or something similar. At these kind of events you can even walk through the parking lots and see a lot of trailers belonging to individuals with FOR SALE signs on them.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I used horse trailer world quite a bit, especially useful for figuring out the good/bad of a particular brand/model/year (i learned from horsetrailer world that the year I bought will most likely have a leaky roof but otherwise very sound trailers... it did have a leaky roof but fairly inexpensive fix)

when it came to searching:
horse trailer world
craigslist
ebay
online forums
local classifieds

I set a search radius for about a 6-10 hour radius figuring if the right one came up somewhere it's a big enough investment to take a drive


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I found my trailer on a used trailer site that is no longer up. The site was across the US but the trailer I found (a little older model 2H straight load bumper pull) was within a few hours of me and price was right.

My current trailer, 2005 2H Slant load Trails West Adventure MX, I found in Texas on Craig's List (I'm in CA). A friend was in TX so went to look at it and I talked a few times with the seller, transferred the money to her and my friend hauled it home. LOVE it! 

When I was looking I looked everywhere - on line, print ads, expos, any place that would give me information and prices. There are lots of opportunities out there; just gotta keep looking.


----------

